# Dex-Cool



## Nucleartractor (Jul 31, 2008)

*I don't want this to turn into a flame war, and I'll have someone close it if it does.*

I want to hear both feelings and logic on GM's Dex-Cool coolant. There's a lot of vehicles out there that use it, there's also a lot of converts like me that don't. And now there's a new one called G-05. So let's get going:

My sob story:
In the end of 1997, my family became the proud owners of a 1998 Chevrolet S-10 Blazer, complete with Dex-Cool. For the first five years, we had water pumps get holes in the rear covers. We also had to replace a couple t-stadts. We always kept up on the maintenance of the cooling system, checking levels and what have you. Then an oldschool mechanic told my dad to switch to the green. We did and no problems since. 

What I've been told:
Dex-Cool is an Organic Acid Technology coolant. The old "green stuff" wasn't, but I have been told that the new "green stuff" is organic acid technology. 

My opinion:
I don't know what each type is made out of, but I have not had problems with the green coolant and I intend to continue using it as I have no cooling system problems. When the car first warms up, it goes a little over 210, then the clutch fan kicks in and it cools down to 193 and stays there. This probably has nothing to do with the coolant because I have been told that the water does the cooling, the antifreeze is just an antifreeze / corrosion inhibitor.

Your turn:


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

Dex-cool actually is a cooling but is not the best for iron parts if it mixes with the green stuff. if you switch to dex-cool you need a very good flushing. but dex is better for aluminum parts on cooling but i like using both coolant/antifreeze depending on the application.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First off I don't turn any wrenches anymore, except in an emergency.I saw my "mechanic" this morning and asked him the same question. He has been doing it for 45+ years. He said if he needs to replace anti freeze he uses what is the manufacture calls for.

He did state that some V6 GM have problems, with head and intake gaskets. he thinks the gasket problem is related to poor gasket than the antifreeze used.

BG


----------



## Nucleartractor (Jul 31, 2008)

97'sonoma said:


> Dex-cool actually is a cooling but is not the best for iron parts if it mixes with the green stuff. if you switch to dex-cool you need a very good flushing. but dex is better for aluminum parts on cooling but i like using both coolant/antifreeze depending on the application.


Really makes you wonder why they would build a 1/2 Aluminum, 1/2 Iron engine...



Basementgeek said:


> He did state that some V6 GM have problems, with head and intake gaskets. he thinks the gasket problem is related to poor gasket than the antifreeze used.
> BG


Agreed.
I was told the exact same thing, and my intake gasket did fail (Luckily to the outside and not the inside :grin. I was told it was because the factory gasket was nylon which absorbs water so it would happen with whatever coolant you use. 
But that still doesn't explain why it was rotting through water pumps. There's a theory that an air bubble will wreak havoc in a Dex-Cool system, the affected engines were known for that. 

Regards,

Thomas


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You have to make sure to bleed the cooling system correctly. I always check the radiator for 3 or days after refilling to be sure it's full. Another thing was the overuse of the stop leak tablets. Although GM recommends using the tablets, one or two are the most that should be used.


----------

